# carb counting scales



## rachelha (Feb 5, 2010)

I have just bought these off ebay.  I thought other people may be interested too.





My links never work.  It is a set of Salter Nutr-weigh & go scales.  They are ?9.99 + 3.95 postage.

If they are like other I have seen, you enter a good for the food you are eating, weigh the portion and it works out the carbs for you.


----------



## Tezzz (Feb 5, 2010)

What a good idea Rachelha. I'm gonna get a set.

I did a cut and paste.

Here's the link as a link...

*http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300388271074&ssPageNam%20e=ADME:B:EF:GB:1123*


----------



## MCH (Feb 5, 2010)

They look good.  

Do you need to put in a code number for each food so it can work out the carbohydrate for you?


----------



## rachelha (Feb 5, 2010)

MCH said:


> They look good.
> 
> Do you need to put in a code number for each food so it can work out the carbohydrate for you?



I think that is how they work, I have just ordered some so when they arrive I will let you know how exactly they work.


----------



## Adrienne (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi

I've ordered some as well.

I have these ones:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Salter-1450SVBKLQDR-Electronic-Nutri-Weigh-Computer/dp/B000A7ZE8G

They are the best I've ever found but they are now discontinued.   They work in the same way as these ones on ebay but are bigger.

The only draw back with the ones on ebay for ?9.99 is you cannot put a dinner plate on them and use them that way (or so I have been told by some friends).    

If you find the discontinued ones anywhere then I would recommend grabbing them.  They are expensive but worth every penny.   My friend's has just gone wrong after loads of use and she is devastated they are obsolete.


----------



## rachelha (Feb 5, 2010)

Adrienne said:


> Hi
> 
> I've ordered some as well.
> 
> ...



ah - I did not realise you could not fit a plate on them.  Oh well I am sure they will be useful anyway.


----------



## Adrienne (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm only repeating what I have been told though.  If you look at the photo in the ebay thing then the grapes are filling it so I would think it is right that the plate won't fit on but there is nothing wrong with putting a side plate on it and dish up using that.    If they are the same idea as my big ones, which I think they are then you will love them.   I've ordered them.


----------



## bev (Feb 5, 2010)

I just put a cup on first and place the plate on the cup - simple!Bev

Wooops! i hadnt actually looked at the link - mine are the salter ones and round - nothing like these - he he!


----------



## MCH (Feb 7, 2010)

rachelha said:


> I think that is how they work, I have just ordered some so when they arrive I will let you know how exactly they work.



Thanks.

Will look forward to your "report".


----------



## gewatts (Feb 9, 2010)

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr - i've just ordered some from Amazon but twice the price!!


----------



## pinkpig (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi, I just got some carb counting scales from LLoyds chemist yesterday, u can put a plate on then zero it & u put a code number in out of the little book u get with them, they are ?9.99 on offer but when not on offer are ?14.99 I think, nice & little, my 6 six year old had great fun weighing last night x


----------

